# Thera Band Blue, who uses it.



## SwiftHD (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey guys, i wanted to know who uses Thera Band Blue and what kind of cuts and set up you have for it, i would also like to know how long they last for in comparison to Thera Band Gold, i am using 8.5mm and 9.5mm steel balls, thanks


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I use double layer TB blue, cut 20mm x 10mm x 30cm, shooting 8mm steel on full butterfly. They shoot very fast which is so cool but don't last too long (not cool). The band-set usually breaks at the pouch end so you can re-use several times (of course your draw will also get shorter and shorter). I keep re-using the TB blue until the active band length is around 13-14cm shooting BB's with single layer (short draw). I also use as small as possible kangaroo pouches (self-made).


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Might have to blue a lot have said its good stuff


----------



## SwiftHD (Jul 29, 2014)

mr. green said:


> I use double layer TB blue, cut 20mm x 10mm x 30cm, shooting 8mm steel on full butterfly. They shoot very fast which is so cool but don't last too long (not cool). The band-set usually breaks at the pouch end so you can re-use several times (of course your draw will also get shorter and shorter). I keep re-using the TB blue until the active band length is around 13-14cm shooting BB's with single layer (short draw). I also use as small as possible kangaroo pouches (self-made).


 Thanks man, helped alot, i was thinking of cutting it 25mm x 20mm x 25mm but thanks, when i get it ill try your setup


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

SwiftHD said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > I use double layer TB blue, cut 20mm x 10mm x 30cm, shooting 8mm steel on full butterfly. They shoot very fast which is so cool but don't last too long (not cool). The band-set usually breaks at the pouch end so you can re-use several times (of course your draw will also get shorter and shorter). I keep re-using the TB blue until the active band length is around 13-14cm shooting BB's with single layer (short draw). I also use as small as possible kangaroo pouches (self-made).
> ...


For butterfly set-up, check Torsten's youtube........... "1611Torsten".


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I use it for BBs, cut at .5" and singles, shot it for 300+ shots before it gave out.

I have tried it at 1" and it's pretty awesome for such a light pull.


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

I use it for speed attempts with extreme tapers up to 4:1... have exceeded 450 fps with 28-7-270 mm full butterfly, but of course with such extreme dimensions they don't last long at all


----------



## SwiftHD (Jul 29, 2014)

Creakyboy said:


> I use it for speed attempts with extreme tapers up to 4:1... have exceeded 450 fps with 28-7-270 mm full butterfly, but of course with such extreme dimensions they don't last long at all


Yeah true, thanks


----------

